# What to look for in a net.



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

Started steelhead fishing this past fall. New to fly fishing this Spring. I've been out about six times and finally landed 4 today. Taste of heaven. 

So I see that less than half the people out there carry nets, why is that? Ups and downs of nets anyone.

Thanks.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

The little mesh fish mit thingies seem to do a pretty good job, but you have to tire the fish out.

Appropriately sized, quality nets for steelhead (the aesthetic sort that are made of laminated wood and rubber bags) cost way over 100 dollars and weigh a ton for the most part, so most people shy away from those.

Aluminum nets with nylon bags aren't sexy and are cumbersome to carry, so a lot of other fly fishers shy away from those.

That said, I'm bringing my big crazy green-nylon aluminum net this coming weekend because we lost a 37" fish on account of not having the proper tool for netting fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I just bought a nice one at Gander Mtn. for like $14. Black aluminum frame plenty big for steelhead , small hole black mesh , short handle with the long elastic cord and clip. Im not sure of the pros and cons of this type but for the price I was not gonna pass it up.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lots who dont "carry" nets are probably wearing it over the shoulder on their back.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Only reason for me is PIA. Sux to walk in/out, will drift around on ya when wading deeper water, bangs off everything, snags everything. Have just as much success working fish and backing onto shore. Have 2 collecting dust in basement. Can't speak for everyone but everyone I fish with also gave the net up! May give the mesh glove/bag a shot. Helps in handling/gripping fish!






i


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Now I'm probably gonna get slammed for this reply but hey, that's just my 2cents speaking from personal experience. Ever wonder why Steelhead are so slimy? They produce that slime/oil to protect their scales and skin. Any type of mesh net, and or glove usually removes that coat of oil, making that fish vulnerable to infection and parasites and will almost certainly increase their mortality.

I use a fisknat clark fork guide net with rubber netting, yeah it's expensive, but when you consider my love, respect, and admiration of this species, it's a good investment. The cons are definatley there, bulky, heavy, and most of the time left at home, why? Because I'm an idiot! It's just as easy to set it on the bank and when ready, will help you land more fish! 

Dragging a Steelhead up on the beach/rocks is what most guy's do, myself included, but that does damage the fish, and sometimes permanently. One thing to remember about this fish is, even though the name Steelhead refers to something tuff, the fish are not in actuality.

To add a little more, this fish is a cold water fish, and once the water temps hit like 60 degrees and you fight it, then land it, place it next to your rod for that "Online Shot" and then try to revive it? Forget it! Just harvest that fish because no matter what you've heard or been told, even if the fish swims away, it's so stressed out, from the beating you just put on him, he's going to die, period! If you want the proof, just walk the banks along the tributary to the mouth and let me know how many dead Steelhead you see?

Contrary to popular belief, these fish will die, and a net is a good idea and investment only if "YOU" want it to be. Personally, I try to take it with me every time out, but when you get old and out of shape like me, well it's a sore excuse for not carrying it every time!

No matter what you decide, anything to help you get that fish to shore, and remove the hook as fast as you can to get it back in the water, will certainly help that fish survive a little longer. So, I hope I didn't stir the pot with this post, even though I'm known for that, that's just my 2cents worth.

Fish On!------<'))}>{{


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

You should check out a net made by EGO. I have one and I love it. It is a aluminum frame with the rubber netting which is good because you won't snag as easily as a nylon net with hooks, and it is easier on the fish, and they come with a cord that you attach to your waders or vest, and they float. The one I bought was about $43 bucks and well worth the money. It has a short handle and a large enough opening to handle any steelhead. I would go to their site and type in steelhead net, it should show you the sizes for that specie of fish. It's not the high end like some of the nets out there, and more durable than the cheap ones. You get what you pay for and this does the job. 
Here is the link: https://www.adventureproducts.com/index.html
Good Luck!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the mesh nylon mitts! just grab them by the tail then u can hurry and unhook and take a pic and release in like 1 minute.
http://store.theflyshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1430


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I love the mesh nylon mitts! just grab them by the tail then u can hurry and unhook and take a pic and release in like 1 minute.
> http://store.theflyshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1430


The glove will kill fish! Sorry to say it, but it's true, here's an example post and believe me I don't like it either because I use one, but not any more! http://www.fishingwithrod.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=22832.0


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

As with any trout species many die just from being caught and wearing themselves out , especially if the water is warm. Landing them in a net , glove, or just dragging them up onto the bank as they splash about improves their chances of dying a bit but its the catch and fight that usually kills them. If you agree with that statement then isnt worrying about how you land them a bit like straining at a gnat but swallowing an elephant ?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree with steelheadquarters.
I found out that catching a steelhead with a hook and line _may actually harm them_, so I don't fish for them anymore....

I've heard that catching them in extreme cold stresses them, I heard that catching them when it's warm will stress them, fighting them too long kills them, nets kill them, gloves kill them, not using nets kills them. 
It's to stressful on me now, can't even fish for them!

MY $0.02 - I rarely use a net (except lakeside), hate to carry anything more than a small pocket tackle box when I'm hiking.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Catching a fish in any condition is stressfull no matter the specie. Bass, walleye, sauger, you name it. I would rather see someone use a net or a glove than picking it up by the gills. I guess no one here has seen a hen after the spawn. They have open wounds on the tail area from making nests in the gravel, and the males have open wounds from battleing for position to spawn. No one wants to kill a fish. There are far worse things that fish encounter than someone tailing for netting a fish. Water fleas, lampreys just to name a few. The right size net for the fish you are fishing for is far better than tailing because you support the entire fish and do not put undue strain on the fish; better than tailing and holding it by the gills. If you do use a net, use one with a rubber net. My 2 cents.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm using a cheap net I bought at Dick's last year. It has a short handle, and is fairly large. The opening is about 25" round. The net is rubberized. It comes with a bungee strap, which is designed so that you can reach with it hooked to you, but it just lets the net dangle around your knees and flop around. So I replaced the bungee with a caribiner (sp?) clip and clip it to a D-ring on my left shoulder strap (front side of shoulder). When bringing in a fish, I can hold the rod in my right hand, and reach up with my left, unclip the net with one hand, bring the fish in with my right, and scoop with my left. I personally think (not scientifically tested) that this is easier on the fish than grabbing them or dragging them up on shore. Good luck in your search.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

big fish ohio's sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have seen some nice wooden frame nets that float on the surface of the water that look nice, and they seem to perform well on the tributaries. I won't hijack this thread anymore then it already is regarding gloves, nets the pluses and minuses. I will start another thread on it.

-Flash


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok,, I just pruchased one of the gloves,,, BUTTTTTTTTTTTT,, after reading more on the subject I do believe that this is one item that will remain in the garage with the rest of my non-used items...Lately I have been trying to stay in the water and unhook the fish without ever leaving the water,, try to unhook it while it remains in real shallow water,,, thus the fish only has the stress of the fight...so far most of the time I have been able to do this without even touching it , just my forcepts and the fish swims away quickly to fight again another day...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If you're releasing a fish with just forceps, you're fighting them way too long. If you don't use a landing glove you have to grip the fish tighter or your hand slides down the fish removing more slime so
it's a no win situation.
Just stop harasing these pretty little fishes!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

By the way, I'm hoping nobody takes my posts too seriously today....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Creekcrawler is cracking me up today...haha!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Who cares?!?!!? Steelhead in our neck of the woods are replaced year after year through stocking anyway. I'm not saying we shouldn't handle the steelhead with respect or care, but treating them like some native/rare animal is a bit extreme. And NO that little mesh glove guys wear and use are NOT going to kill the fish!! I don't know where you ever heard that nonsense before....probably some extremist/elitist trout jerkers article somewhere!?!? Some article doesn't have to show it, experience and spending time on the water will.....If all those fish were dying, you'd see them floating around dead all over our streams! Extremists and elitists just make me want to puke sometimes!! Get over it already!

Funny story: I was fishing behind a flyshop a week or so ago on one of our local streams (using my pin of course)....caught a beatiful pike in the mid thirties range. Full of eggs and all fat. The guy from the shop hurried out and said "Those are in season you know, you can take it home, they are good eating!" he also said "You know what that thing is feeding on in here don't you!?!" I handled that beautiful pike very gently and with it's due respect and proceeded to release it back into it's NATURAL habitat and told the guy..."That pike is way more natural to these waters than the stockies you pay to be dumped in here." The guy gave me a dirty look and and stormed back inside!! LOL

Moral of this story....Sometimes the dumping and overpolluting of fish into waters that aren't even natural to the species can be as ugly as the mis-handling of a caught fish!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> By the way, I'm hoping nobody takes my posts too seriously today....


Not to bad CC but this is/was a good thread topic. Everyone has there own way of landing or handling steel and its always good to hear how and why others do it. If some one uses a glove, net, beaches, bare hands to land a steel, then thats how they do it, is it all bad, prob not seeing if it was, then every fish that has ever been C & R would be floating in a creek,pond,river,lake and more. In my .02, doesnt matter how u land it, the biggest killer of them all is fighting a fish to long in warm water...... then it really dont matter what u use. My .04 cents, what ever you use, get it wet first. 
Like I said, this is a good topic because there is alot of people wondering these things so lets keep this thread bashing free and personal feelings for other members out of it. And you know what im talking about guys.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Who cares?!?!!? Steelhead in our neck of the woods are replaced year after year through stocking anyway. I'm not saying we shouldn't handle the steelhead with respect or care, but treating them like some native/rare animal is a bit extreme. And NO that little mesh glove guys wear and use are NOT going to kill the fish!! I don't know where you ever heard that nonsense before....probably some extremist/elitist trout jerkers article somewhere!?!? Some article doesn't have to show it, experience and spending time on the water will.....If all those fish were dying, you'd see them floating around dead all over our streams! Extremists and elitists just make me want to puke sometimes!! Get over it already!
> 
> Funny story: I was fishing behind a flyshop a week or so ago on one of our local streams (using my pin of course)....caught a beatiful pike in the mid thirties range. Full of eggs and all fat. The guy from the shop hurried out and said "Those are in season you know, you can take it home, they are good eating!" he also said "You know what that thing is feeding on in here don't you!?!" I handled that beautiful pike very gently and with it's due respect and proceeded to release it back into it's NATURAL habitat and told the guy..."That pike is way more natural to these waters than the stockies you pay to be dumped in here." The guy gave me a dirty look and and stormed back inside!! LOL
> 
> Moral of this story....Sometimes the dumping and overpolluting of fish into waters that aren't even natural to the species can be as ugly as the mis-handling of a caught fish!!


amen! Let's all just Shut-Up-and-Fish!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelheadquarters said:


> amen! Let's all just Shut-Up-and-Fish!


I live for the day that will happen 

Springs here, lets get away from the screen and hit the water. Time to post pictures, not words.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Amen. I'm going to try to sneak out this afternoon.
And please, don't take me seriously, I was just jesting at how serious everyone else seemed.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, I have to make the ridiculous comment.

You should look for steelhead in your net, if you're doing it right


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

DingDIng! WE have a winner!!!



> You should look for steelhead in your net


----------

